# I need to know if this is a hen or a rooster -



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

Please help me . I am at a loss ... i need to know if this is a hen or not . It is mix breed and i cant have roosters . Im having trouble determining. Thanks for any help . The bird is a few (like 3-4 ) months old according to who i bought it from. What is throwing me is the bird will not super loud but will crow every couple of weeks a few times but not like i assume a rooster would crow ? Im so confused cause i think it looks more hen like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going with hen. 

How old is the bird?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

As Robin said, the age is needed. To me, it looks like some of the hatchery "egg layer mixes" that were sold this past 2020 season. I have three hens which look very much like your bird.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I voted “hen” because the ear lobes look female.


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going with hen.
> 
> How old is the bird?


About a few months or so


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going with hen.
> 
> How old is the bird?


About a few months


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

Ab


Poultry Judge said:


> As Robin said, the age is needed. To me, it looks like some of the hatchery "egg layer mixes" that were sold this past 2020 season. I have three hens which look very much like your bird.


about a few months . Good to know . Im wondering cause she /he will crow but not very loud every few weeks


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going with hen.
> 
> How old is the bird?[/QUOTE
> 
> about a few months


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A few months is pretty subjective, is it three, eight? It matters when looking for the physical characteristics of a budding young male. 

Some hens will crow when there is no rooster around. All you can do is keep an eye on her/him. 

Although I've had a hen crow and there was probably a dozen roosters in residence.


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

Like 3 months


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A few months is pretty subjective, is it three, eight? It matters when looking for the physical characteristics of a budding young male.
> 
> Some hens will crow when there is no rooster around. All you can do is keep an eye on her/him.
> 
> Although I've had a hen crow and there was probably a dozen roosters in residence.


like 3 months . I have a known rooster in the flock but he is very odd , older by a month or so and currently displays no rooster behavior .


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Still pretty young.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It certainly looks like a pullet/hen. At three months a pullet/hen would not have that developed a comb (usually) and the beginning crow... I'd say cockerel/rooster.


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

Here are some more updated photos . The feathering is starting to read more rooster like i guess . Any thoughts ? Can mixed breeds have the thinner feathers ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mixed breeds can throw things off a ton. 

It's awfully laid back for a young rooster if that's what it is. They are usually the ones the most suspicious of everything.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The three mixed hens I have that look like your bird, have similar hackle feathers.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cockerel.


----------



## Jordann (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the help everyone . The bird is starting to crow more . Im thinking is a cockerel. It played us all . Thanks for all the input .


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Jordann said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone . The bird is starting to crow more . Im thinking is a cockerel. It played us all . Thanks for all the input .


Not me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Not me.


I need to find that star you earned, Dan.


----------

